# Isopropyl Alcohol



## Uk1 (May 2, 2007)

*Isopropyl Alcohol*
Manufacturer:  Servisol  

Universal electronic cleaning solvent 
Evaporates after use 
For use on tape heads, disc drives, PCBs and other instruments and delicate components 
Safe on plastics 
Available in 400ml aerosol (RE79L) and 1ltr can (RE71N)


Ummm and this gets used for hash why???


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> *Isopropyl Alcohol*
> ...this gets used for hash why???



Actually, it's used for "Hash-Oil". Hash is collected directly from the plant in many ways. 

Because the psychoactive parts of the marijuana plant are oil based. This oil has to be efficiently removed from the plant matter and extracted to a container in a smokable form.

The plant matter is soaked in the alcohol and the oils dissolve into it.

Then the alcohol is evaporated completely and what is left is damn strong smokable oil.

It's that easy.


----------



## Uk1 (May 2, 2007)

That sticky on hash oil is that the easiest method?

i need to know what places sell the alcohol also cause i'll be looking for stuff i need 2moro & that's 1 of them


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> That sticky on hash oil is that the easiest method?
> 
> i need to know what places sell the alcohol also cause i'll be looking for stuff i need 2moro & that's 1 of them


Almost any pharmacy should carry the Iso.

Yes, that is a very easy method.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 10, 2007)

i dont know if you managed to find it in the UK yet
they sell it in maplins
its a lot more expensive than in the the US tho
1 ltr costs £10.67


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 10, 2007)

thx billy , ive not looked for it yet after all this time haha , pretty steep prices ...those cutiepies!


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 11, 2007)

yea we get ripped off so bad over here
same stuff is only about $1 in the US
i wanted to have a go at makin iso oil
dont really want to pay that tho
gonna try makin blender hash first
see if thats any good


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 15, 2007)

i have used 70% 80% and 99% pure and now i will use notheing but the 99 if it is the desired method


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 16, 2007)

the isopropyl alcohol you get over here (UK) doesnt say what percent it is
but it is for cleaning electrical components so i would assume its quite high
has anyone else in the UK found anywhere cheaper
I really want to try makin some but £10 seems a bit expensive


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 16, 2007)

What do the Doctors clean their instruments in, in the UK? What do they wipe your arm with prior to giving you a shot?

Have you looked in whatever a Pharmacy is in the UK?

You can use any strength of ISO. The more water that's in it, the longer it will take to evaporate. Other than that, there is no difference in bringing the plant oils into solution. A 10% mix would do it just as well with the proper agitation. The stronger ISO just does it faster and evaporates more easily.


----------



## fatman (Jul 16, 2007)

91%works just as well,just slower evaporation time+no fire hazard if used another way+fewer chemicals but this a fast and easy method:hubba: 
                      i can handle anything but temptation


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jul 16, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What do the Doctors clean their instruments in, in the UK?


 
the chemists sell 'Surgical Spirit B.P.' but again it doesnt say the %
might be worth a try tho as thats only about £1 for a half ltr

thanks for that Stoney Bud


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 16, 2007)

£1 .... thats sounding better


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 17, 2007)

when done properly there should be any alcohol or butane left in the hash oil. the method can really make or break how good of quality taste of the oil is going to bew after u run the butane through its going to look like its done but ake sure u boil it with the alcohol too


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 17, 2007)

i used a 20" pot filled with water and set my pryex baking dish full of the stuff on top and boil the water works nice for me


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 18, 2007)

u can also use a hot plate and make sure the temp doesnt get to high. its really a simple process to making the oil


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

> after u run the butane through its going to look like its done but ake sure u boil it with the alcohol too


I think you're combining 2 different methods- butane hash and iso hash. Butane makes the best imo.


----------



## wikkedsun (Jul 18, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I think you're combining 2 different methods- butane hash and iso hash. Butane makes the best imo.


 Yea with the butane hash u use the alcohol after u filter the oil and cook off the butane to purify it even more


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

> u use the alcohol after u filter the oil


How are you making it? I've never had to filter butane oil.


----------

